# your vivaraium basking spots



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey guys and girls
I'm wondering if you can post your basking spot pics as I want some ideas I've seen some good custom made 1s but justvwant to see and get a few ideas don't matter how basic it is.

mine is a piece of board sat on 2 slabs lol and he seems to like it

I did have a log but at 4 and half he keeps falling off


----------



## Pollyanna (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, what a stunning beardie:2thumb:


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks
another pic of him here


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

Heres, mine.... he uses afew places, these are his usual places, the branch gets him within 5 inches from the uv tube... its very simple, but very effective  i like keeping it simple and slightly nayural looking


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

my fave's


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

where the ops pic then?!


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

will post tommorow when Ive set it up properly
at min its very basic


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Found in the fish section in pets at home - disinfected and he loves it! Doesn't heat up too much either so no burnt bellies from beneath. 










Sometimes we switch it up with this rock, but I've found it heats up like a heat rock. Not sure if want.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

awalton007 said:


> image


hey mate
is that playsand u using


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah I found out rocks heat up so hot he wasn't basking so I took alook and the rock was red hot so I went to a 500g piece of bark from livefoods.co.uk and he been on it all day


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeh from argos


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

my pics as promised along with more pics of SYKO




























now some more beardie pics














































enjoy


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

What's wrong with the sand. Many people use play sand much better than calci sand


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

play sands brilliant stuff, perfect for and animal being kept in a sandy enviroment:2thumb: excellent for beardies, all thou i pefer 70% soil 30% sand mix: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> What's wrong with the sand. Many people use play sand much better than calci sand





sn8ks4life said:


> play sands brilliant stuff, perfect for and animal being kept in a sandy enviroment:2thumb: excellent for beardies, all thou i pefer 70% soil 30% sand mix: victory:


its the lesser of two evils....but theres about 200 more types of sub thats better then them....i'd rather keep my lizards on glass


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

excuse me?? thats just stupid, rather keep your lizard on glass than playsand?? why's that? you herd of where dragons dwell? they use playsand..
they come from australia where its all sand and dirt you fool:lol2:
what would you use, beech chips:bash:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> excuse me?? thats just stupid, rather keep your lizard on glass than playsand?? why's that? you herd of where dragons dwell? they use playsand..
> they come from australia where its all sand and dirt you fool:lol2:
> what would you use, beech chips:bash:



They come from Australia true, but they thrive in arid, rocky, semi-desert regions, or arid open woodlands, they don't come from an area where there is a solid layer of loose sand such as the Sahara.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not the substrate arguement again lol!

Back to the OP i just use a piece of mopani wood under Spikes basking light


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> excuse me??
> sorry i didnt whisper it
> 
> thats just stupid, rather keep your lizard on glass than playsand??
> ...



not much sand.....oh sorry meant no sand









and next to no sand...just dry mud with some grit


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Simon,

Can i ask where you got your wooden bridges from


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dinostore said:


> not much sand.....oh sorry meant no sand
> image
> 
> and next to no sand...just dry mud with some grit
> image



more sand than glass though.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey guys the bridges came with the viv so not sure where they were bought from
and I tried sand but it went everywhere so I gone back to tile now also we done all the viv again
will post some pics later today for u to check out


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

i was using cork bark but bits used to fall off and i was worried about my beardie eating them so i changed to a rock from my garden that i scrubbed really hard and cooked for 2 hours and he seems to like it, but with all the vivs i have seen on here i defo want some on the root stuff (cant remember name of it)


----------



## missforsaken (Mar 7, 2012)

if you still wondered where you can get them bridges from, you can find them with them hamster and gerbil stuff in the pet shop


----------

